# Birgit Nilsson: A League Of Her Own:on TV



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

It is supposed to air at 9pm on Friday night, but I can't find it on my local PBS station.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Does this help any??


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Local PBS stations do weird things, of course. They'll air these Great Performances and Great Performances at the Met and Live from Lincoln Center episodes later than the standard. I didn't think mine was airing it, but it turns out it's on at 10 PM on Friday. (Thanks for the reminder; I now have it set to record. Same with the upcoming _Julius Caesar_ (the play)).

This is the PBS site for the episode (it's on Great Performances); perhaps you can find when (hopefully!) your local station will air it.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

IT will show at 2pm on next Thursday March 28 in Seatttle. Obviously she is not expected to be a big hit in Seattle.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> IT will show at 2pm on April 22 in Seatttle. Obviously she is not expected to be a big hit in Seattle.


Did she ever perform in Seattle?


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Here's a little gem.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> Here's a little gem.


I kept waiting for the interview.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Did she ever perform in Seattle?


My friend saw her here years ago in concert. I hate him;-)


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

If I find out differently I will let you know.


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

It's on at 9:00 p.m. tonight in the Philadelphia area (WHYY)!!!

I've already set my DVR!!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Scott in PA said:


> It's on at 9:00 p.m. tonight in the Philadelphia area (WHYY)!!!
> 
> I've already set my DVR!!


Me too! Lucky us!
Such a charmer she was, and so very down-to-earth and real.
RIP


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

I really enjoyed this! Thanks @Seattleoperafan for letting me know it was coming on!!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Is this being transmitted in the UK? Or somewhere on the net perhaps?


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

I was fascinated for the full 90 minutes. One thing, however, the producers could have provided at least one intact excerpt, either audio or video, without the constant interrupting commentary.

Perhaps more than any other singer, most commenters opine that the voice was never captured truly faithfully on recordings and the experience of hearing recordings versus hearing Nilsson live was quite different. Alas, I never heard her live. She had a unique method of projecting the voice. Most telling was Nina Stemme relating the story about singing a melody together while standing next to her but barely able to hear her; meanwhile, her (Stemme’s) husband in the audience could hear only Nilsson. 

Barb: Don’t know about the UK, but given enough time, the entire thing may show up on YouTube someday.


----------



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> Here's a little gem.


And that, folks, is why I quit singing


----------

